# What are these berries?



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm assuming they're poisonous... the plant was about 3ft high. They were growing in our local park, so may not be native.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Could be inkweed?

Pittwater Council Website-Inkweed


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Ink weed : victory:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks guys. i spent ages looking!:no1:


----------

